#ubuntu-gr 2014-06-17
<jimakos> mporw na perasw ubuntu se windows 8 ?
<ChIossif_GR> Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους :-)
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2214-3: libxml2 regression <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2214-3/>
<LoganL> kalispera evale / tha valei kaneis ton neo kernel
<LoganL> ?
<LoganL> :)
<kerato> poion kernel
<kerato> kerato@optiplex:~$ uname -r
<kerato> 3.14-1-486
<LoganL> ok
<LoganL> se ubuntu e ?
<kerato> se debian
<LoganL> egw twra ketevazw ton 3.14.8
<LoganL> ida to arthro sto osarena kai psithika
<Junka> εγω 3.14.7
<LoganL> egw akoma 3.13.0-29
<kerato> xwris na 8elw na sou 8iksw to osarena http://lwn.net/Kernel/
<kerato> http://kernelnewbies.org/
<kerato> gia pio aksiopisth enhmerwsh
<LoganL> gt diko mou einai na m to thikseis ?
<LoganL> :P
<kerato> swsto ki afto
<kerato> mallon eprepe na paraleipsw to "sou"
<Junka> δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι σοφο να αλλαξεις κερνελ σε βουντου
<LoganL> to eixa kanei kai sto 12.04
<LoganL> kai itan koble
<Junka> ναι απλα δεν προτεινεται
<LoganL> gt oxi se buntu ?
<LoganL> to poli poli ton svineis
<Junka> stability security
<kerato> sthn praksh den nomizw na deis shmantikh diafora
<LoganL> esu pou exeis ton 3.14.7?
<kerato> kapote psaxnomoun mayta etrexa liquorix kai tetoia
<kerato> http://liquorix.net/
<kerato> twra pia variemai
<LoganL> imoun etimos na googlarw :P
<Junka> den exo ubuntu
<LoganL> ti exeis ?
<Junka> http://osarena.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/18-1024x576.jpg
<kerato> gia ubuntu yparxei epishs to http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Junka> kerato ti gialia einai ayta san tis kokkinoskoufistas
<Junka> to linxmint
<Junka> einai tromero mwro
<LoganL> leo na valw gentoo
<LoganL> :P
<LoganL> kai to mint grigorotera tous pirines Junka
<LoganL> ?
<Junka> grigorotera ti?
<LoganL> tous neoterous
<LoganL> ama exeis gia paradigma mint 17
<Junka> to mint exei tous pirines tou ubuntu
<LoganL> den tha eprepe na exeis ton 3.13 ?
<Junka> profanos
<LoganL> ara kai esu ekanes upgrade
<Junka> thelei na to kaneis anavathmisi xeirokinita kathe fora
<LoganL> wraio einai to se douleia na vriskomaste
<Junka> oxi eyxaristo
<LoganL> e apofasise pia ! :P
<Junka> schizoid :P
<kerato> ama 8es na vreis douleia na kaneis mporeis na kaneis gkompail monos s ton kernel opws 8es esy
<kerato> ama exeis kalo pc den kanei oute ena misawro
<Junka> oriste
<Junka> leyta yparxoyn
<LoganL> nai alla den exw gnoseis
<LoganL> xaxa
<Junka> λογκαν http://bit.ly/T45ev5
<LoganL> :P
<LoganL> exeis kai tipota gia to thelw xrono ?
<Junka> ολα κι ολα. Δουλεια σου βρηκαμε, γνωσεις σου δωσαμε, χρονο βρες μονο σου.
<kerato> me fakeroot den einai k8olou dyskolo
<kerato> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<LoganL> kerato, mou vazeis trizonia sta autia twra
<LoganL> les na to dokimasw virtualbox i tha to psisw to laptop
<LoganL> ?
<kerato> e twra me th zesth den einai kairos gia tetoies douleies
<LoganL> swsta
<Junka> giati re
<Junka> brase to briki
<Junka> giafto ta ftiaksame :P
<LoganL> kai meta ti thaxw ? to nokia 3210 kai na ginw hipster ?
<LoganL> :P
<Junka> kayla
<Junka> perase tou enlightment na tin deis allios
<LoganL> tou 3210 ? :P
<LoganL> mono konsola trexw se dayto
<Junka> hardcore agori tha sai
<Junka> ti allo thes
<LoganL> apt-get call mama
<Junka> kouto agori
<LoganL> re kerato wraio to buntu tutorial
<kerato> de leei to shmantikotero omws
<kerato> ti na allakseis sta options tou  kernel
<LoganL> alla polli diavasma gia na katafereis na kaneis swsto config ton kernel
<LoganL> swsto ennow na ton kaneis super duper sta metra sou
<LoganL> auto akrivos
<LoganL> to leei sto kernelnewbies
<LoganL> ?
<LoganL> exei examples?
<LoganL> http://kernelnewbies.org/LinuxChanges
<Junka> NA TRAVAO KOYPI
<Junka> APOEDO WS TIN RAFINA
<Junka> NA GEMISO DYO TERALA
<Junka> LA LALA
<LoganL> oxi re malaka mn spammareis kai su
<LoganL> !!!
<kerato> lol
<Junka> eprepe na spaso to monologos oy
<LoganL> :P
<LoganL> me ton neo purina den mou anagnorizei to sensor tis gpu
<kerato> sigoura trexeis ton idio driver opws prin?
<LoganL> anoixto
<kerato> nouveau?
<LoganL> kala oute prin.. mou elege - 128C
<LoganL> twra N/A
<LoganL> oxi radeon
<kerato> sudo sensors-detect ?
<LoganL> nai
<kerato> ti nai, kane ayto
<LoganL> to ekana
<kerato> a ok
<kerato> kai meta apo restart pali de to vlepei?
<LoganL> oxi restart den ekana
<LoganL> alla sou lew kai prin me anoixtous m elege -128
<LoganL> sunexia
<LoganL> acpitz-virtual-0
<LoganL> Adapter: Virtual device
<LoganL> temp1:        +50.0°C  (crit = +210.0°C)
<LoganL> coretemp-isa-0000
<LoganL> Adapter: ISA adapter
<LoganL> Physical id 0:  +49.0°C  (high = +87.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
<LoganL> Core 0:         +48.0°C  (high = +87.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
<LoganL> Core 1:         +48.0°C  (high = +87.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
<LoganL> radeon-pci-0100
<LoganL> Adapter: PCI adapter
<LoganL> temp1:            N/A
<Junka> hahahahah
<Junka> AHHAHAHA
<Junka> LoganL, kala na patheis
<Junka> psofa. animporos. xwris eleos.
<Junka> :P
<LoganL> xarikes ee
<LoganL> mousitssa
<LoganL> siga to provlima pantos :p
<Junka> e ma se etrwge kai esena to kwlaraki soy
<LoganL> re Junka prin egrafe -128 stathera kai twra N/A
<LoganL> siga ta laxana
<LoganL> (alla oti me etrwge me trwge psemata den tha pw)
<Junka> de poli diavasa apla k mono pou eida ton monologo prepei na efages ta moytra s
<Junka> :D
<LoganL> xaxaxaa
<Junka> http://osarena.net/logismiko/egkatastasi-tou-linux-kernel-3-14-8-se-ubuntu-mint-ke-paragoges-dianomes.html
<Junka> ah gia ayto tosi fasaria
<Junka> gataki
<LoganL> Junka, pia fasaria kyria Kardinale ?
<Junka> \google Kardinalos
<Euaki> Junka: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Junka> Cardinal?
<LoganL> tha sto stilo pm molis to vrw
<Junka> leo eides to arthro ekei + to comment toy kerato giafto htheles na allakseis kernel
<LoganL> pio comment tou keratou
<LoganL> ?
<LoganL> pigene piso na deis
<Junka> <kerato> xwris na 8elw na sou 8iksw to osarena http://lwn.net/Kernel/
<Junka> koyrazeis.
<LoganL> den katalavenw ton silogismo sou
<Junka> wraia ti de katalaves?
<LoganL> <Junka> leo eides to arthro ekei + to comment toy kerato giafto htheles na allakseis kernel
<LoganL> nai
<Junka> apla dn eida stin arxi pou eipes gia to arthro
<Junka> k to checkara prin k evgala to symperasma
<LoganL> ok
<Bagelis> Καλησπέρα παιδία , θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει τι είναι καλύτερο για έναν αρχάριο χρήστη στο Linux , το Fedora 20 ή το Ubuntu 14.04 ?? Έχετε υπόψει ότι είμαι αρχάριος και αυτό που ψάχνω είναι καλή υποστήριξη από Community ( θα προτιμούσα ελÎ
<Junka> ubuntu 14
<Bagelis> Junka σε ευχαριστώ πόλυ για τον χρόνο σου αλλά μήπως θα μπορούσες να μου αιτιολογήσεις την επιλογή σου ??
<Junka> διοτι τα περισσοτερα ειναι αυτοματοποιημενα, ετοιμα και ευκολα προσβασιμα απο τον χρηστη
<Junka> το fedora απαιτει να γνωριζεις βασικες γνωσεις
<Bagelis> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Junka !! Ξεκινώ ήδη το ψάξιμο για να ξεκινήσω με το Ubuntu :)
<Bagelis> κάτι τελευταίο τι θα πρότινες για γραφικό περιβάλλον ή δεν πέζει κάποιον ιδιαιτερό ρόλο ??
<Junka> πες μου τι χαρακτηριστικα εχει ο Η/Υ σου
<Junka> cpu/ram/graphics
<Bagelis> intel core i5 750 @ 2.67 GHZ 8g ram geforce gtx 660
<LoganL> ektakta
<Junka> Απο αποψη χαρακτηριστικων δεν εχεις κανενα προβλημα, απο εκει και περα ειναι προσωπικο θεμα γουστου. Οποτε προτεινω να τα δεις ολα και εγκατεστησε αυτο που ταιριαζει στα μετρα σου
<Bagelis> πήγα στα details και στην κάρτα γραφικών μου γράφει Gallium 0.4 on NVE6
<Junka> ναι γραφει το driver
<Bagelis> οκ , δηλαδή δεν πέζει κάποιον ρόλο από θέμα ευχρηστίας για αρχάριους κτλπ.
<Junka> δεν φοραμε ολοι το ιδιο νουμερο ρουχων, το θεμα ευχρηστιας ειναι υποκειμενικο
<Bagelis> πως μπορώ να δώ ποιά έκδοση ubuntu έχω ??
<Junka> εκει στο details πρεπει να λεει
<kerato> dwse cat /etc/issue se ena terminal
<kerato> h' dwse lsb_release -a
<Junka> kerato, he is a n00b
<kerato> oh noes
<Junka> Bagelis, για να τρεχεις ηδη το ubuntu παει να πει οτι κατεβασες την εικονα και την εκαψες
<Junka> εσυ γνωριζεις τι εκδοση κατεβασες
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2246-1: APT vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2246-1/>
<Junka> ευχαριστουμε ευα
<Junka> :D
<Bagelis> την 14.04 έχω τελικά , απλά το συγκεκριμένο install το είχα κάνει παλιά και απλά το έκανα upgrade και δεν θυμόμουν τι version ήταν.
<kerato> swstos o Bagelis
<Bagelis> Πάντος αισθάνομαι ότι δεν είναι γρήγορο όπως πρέπει και τρώει και κάποια κολήματα που και που , μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να δούμε μήπως έχω κάνει κάτι λάθος στο upgrade ή αν έχω κάτι που δεν χρειάζομαι και καταναλώνει πόρους ??
<Junka> ισως χρειαζεται να βαλεις κλειστους οδηγους της καρτας σου
<Junka> εκτος εαν εχεις τιποτα intel ενσωματωμενους
<Bagelis> πως μπορώ να το κάνω αυτό ??
<LoganL> mporeis na deis kai sto system monitor ti sou trwei ram/cpu Bagelis
<Bagelis> Δεν βλέπω κάτι στο system monitor απο όσο μπορώ να καταλάβω δηλαδή.
<Bagelis> εννοώ ότι όλα είναι καλός στο system monitor δεν βλέπω κάτι τραγικό.
<LoganL> katanalosi mnimis cpu  koble ?
<Junka> 8 εχει
<Junka> ελεος
<LoganL> mporei kati na tou tin trwei Junka agapite
<Junka> δεν προκειτε να τα χρησιμοποιησει ποτε =)
<LoganL> kala eukola
<Bagelis> μέχρι 15% φτάνει ο cpu και η μνήμη μέχρι 17% δλδ 1.5g
<LoganL> kai otan les oti sou fenete argo ?
<LoganL> pou ?
<Junka> vale windows
<Junka> xp
<Junka> :D
<LoganL> xD
<LoganL> to dash oi fakeloi ? paizeis kanena paixnidi ?
<Bagelis> στον firefox συγκεκριμένα το scroll είναι αργό και στο προιγούμενο restart κόλησε το σύμπαν και αναγκάστηκα να κάνω επανεκίνηση
<Bagelis> επανεκκίνηση*
<Junka> Bagelis, σε ολους μας το scroll του firefox ειναι laggy
<LoganL> Junka, se mena oxi
<Junka> LoganL, pseyti
<LoganL> Junka, ela spiti mou na sou diksw egw
<LoganL> Junka, to scroll mou
<LoganL> Bagelis, sou kolise sto firefox diladi. Alla den ston termatise apla kollise olo to sumpan ?
<Bagelis> δεν το ήξερα αυτό οπότε ζητώ συγνώμη , απλά σας ρώτησα αν γενικότερα μπορούμε να να κοιτάξουμε αν έχω φορτώσει κάτι που δεν χρειάζεται γιατι θυμόμουν πριν αρκετό καιρό με είχαν βοηθήσει κατι παιδιά από εδώ μέσα με κάτι εντολές στο τερματικό κÎ
<Bagelis> όχι απλά μπήκα στο λειτουργικό και με το που μπήκα πήγα να δώ αν υπάρχει κάποιο update να κάνω και εκεί κολησαν τα πάντα
<LoganL> sto software updater
<LoganL> ?
<Bagelis> δεν ανταποκρινόταν τίποτα για τουλάχιστον 5 λεπτά οπότε και έκανα επανεκκίνηση
<Bagelis> ναι πριν καν τον ανοίξω όμως
<LoganL> periorgo
<LoganL> genika einai kalitero na kaneis update apo termatiko kata tin gnomi mou
<LoganL> periergo**
<Bagelis> τώρα το έκανα απο τερματικό :)
<LoganL> :)
<LoganL> genika einai olo to sustima laggy i apla sou etixe auto
<LoganL> ?
<Bagelis> μήπως σου είναι εύκολο να μου πεις πως να εγκαταστήσω το gnome 3 ?? θέλω να το δοκιμάσω και αυτό για να δω πιο μοθ αρέσει.
<LoganL> nai perimene ena lepto
<Bagelis> μέχρι στιγμής απλά αυτό έχω δει σήμερα άρχισα να ξανα ασχολούμαι οπότε νωρίς είναι ακόμα θα δω.
<LoganL> egw tha sou protina cinnamon
<LoganL> alla einai kathara ipokeimeniko
<LoganL> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<LoganL> kai meta sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool
<Bagelis> το cinnamon που μπορώ να το δώ ?? να δω κανά screenshot κτλπ γιατί είμαι και λίγο eyecandy :P
<LoganL> tha sou xriastei
<LoganL> ee
<LoganL> googlare
<LoganL> to cinnamon einai kai afto full parametropoihsimo
<LoganL> mn to deis etsi san default einai san win
<Bagelis> και το προτίνεις για αρχάριους η για κάποιον άλλον λόγο ??
<LoganL> sou protinw to cinnamon kathara gt exw prospathisei me to gnome alla gia na to ferw opos goustarw me diskolepse kai den ta katafera kai pote se antithesi me to cinnamon
<LoganL> kai tha sou einai kai pio eukolo (kate me )
<LoganL> alla as milisei kai o Junka
<LoganL> na pei kai autos tin gnomi tou
<LoganL> :P
<Bagelis> θα το δοκιμάσω σίγουρα για να δώ περί τίνος πρόκειται σε ευχαριστώ :)
<LoganL> katse na sou stilw screenshot
<Bagelis> τι έγινε ???
<Junka> εχω πει τη γνωμη μου
<Junka> στο θεμα περιβαλλοντος
<Junka> Βαγγελη ολα καλα μολις τελειωσα μια εργασια
<Junka> θα κανω ενα ντουζακι και νανι
<Bagelis> ξαγνικά η οθόνη μου ξέκινησε και μου έκανε κατι σαν να έπαιζε tetris και μετά απλά κόλησε εκεί και αναγκάστηκα να κάνω επανεκκίνηση
<Junka> εσυ;
<Junka> βαγγελη πετα το!
<Junka> μη ξεχασεις να το βαψεις μπλε χαχα
<Bagelis> θα το βάψω μπλε πρώτα
<Junka> χαχα
<Junka> βαγγελη σου προτεινω να κανεις νεα φρεσκια εγκατασταση
<LoganL> driver
<LoganL> kai gw
<LoganL> mallon
<LoganL> Junka, den teliwsan oi panellinies akoma :P
<LoganL> ?
<Bagelis> δηλαδή να κατεβάσω το ubuntu και να τα σβησω και να βάλω την καινούργια ?
<Junka> μπα λοκαλ
<LoganL> ektos kai an theleis na psaksoume na vroume lisi Bagelis
<Junka> ναι βαγγελη αλλα πριν το κανεις αυτο πρωτα αποφασισε τι περιβαλλον θες
<Junka> και κατεβασε το αντιστοιχο ετοιμο π.χ. xubuntu, ubuntu gnome
<LoganL> katse re Junkas ama apla einai thema tis kartas
<Junka> ακομα πριν απο αυτο πηγαινε στο system settings
<LoganL>  ?
<Junka> updates
<Bagelis> LoganL αν έχεις τον χρόνο και θες , θα ήθελα να δοκιμάσουμε να βρούμε την λύση.
<Junka> kai pigaine sto tab pou leei gia restricted drivers
<LoganL> additional drivers
<Junka> nai as dokimasei ayto k na dei diafora
<LoganL> den prepei na kanei apegkatastasi tous anoixtous ?
<LoganL> ama exei anoixtous
<Junka> k epimeno sto fresh install. Den ksero ti paparies tou egkatestisan, kai kalo tha htan na kserei ti exei k ti oxi sto systima toy
<LoganL> pou mallon exei ?
<LoganL> pios tis egkatestise ?
<Junka> ta paidia eipe
<LoganL> ?!
<Junka> exei epilogi ekei nomizo
<LoganL> ta "paidia"
<Junka> apla epilegei tous ton driver
<Junka> kai tha toy zitisei na kanei restart
<LoganL> lspci -nn | grep VGA
<LoganL> dose auto Bagelis
<Junka> ayta apo emena
<Junka> kalo vrady
<LoganL> bye
<Bagelis> Junka καλό βράδυ και ευχαριστώ
<Bagelis> το έδωσα
<LoganL> dikse apotelesmata
<Bagelis> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GK106 [GeForce GTX 660] [10de:11c0] (rev a1)
<Bagelis> να σου πω να κανω ενα relog στα μπαμ να μπω με unity που μου είναι πιο οικείο ??
<LoganL> nai twra me ti eisai ?
<Bagelis> gnome 3
<Bagelis> επιστρέφω
<LoganL> ok
<Bagelis> kati exei ginei kai den briskw to unity twra
<Bagelis> mono to gnome kai gnome classic mou exei
<LoganL> ??
<LoganL> mono ?
<Bagelis> έξω εκεί που διαλέγω δεν μου έχει σαν επιλογή το unity
<Bagelis> μόνο το gnome kai gnome classic μου βγάζει
<LoganL> katse psaxnw
<Bagelis> κ
<Bagelis> και σε ευχαριστώ
<LoganL> dn exw vrei kati
<LoganL> alla poli periergo
<Bagelis> opote na kanw ena fresh install ?
<LoganL> den kserw oti nomizeis
<LoganL> to exeis kairo egkatestimeno
<LoganL> ?
<Bagelis> egw lew na kanw ena fresh install gia na to parw apo tin arxi swsta na balw kai to cinnamon kai na ksekinisw siga siga na dokimazw peribalonta kai diaofora alla
<Bagelis> nai to exw arketo kairo
<Bagelis> kai meta to ekana kai upgrade
<LoganL> to /home to exeis se ksexoristo ?
<LoganL> genika einai kalitero na kaneis
<Bagelis> eixa 2 toulaxiston ekdwseis prin to 14.04
<LoganL> fresh install
<LoganL> ama kaneis sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Bagelis> ok agorina to apofasisa tha kanw fresh install tha einai kalitera loipon paw na to kanw alla den me blepw na mpenw molis oloklirwthei giati douleuw avrio kai den tha sikonomai
<LoganL> ok Bagelis kali epitixia
<Bagelis> kanw to install me unity kai tha kanw add to cinnamon kai ksekinaw se eyxaristw paara poli gia ton xrono sou
<LoganL> kai kane to /home se ksexoristw part kata tin gnomi mou
<Bagelis> kai elpizw na ta ksana poume
<LoganL> bb
<Bagelis> kk kalo bradi
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2247-1: OpenStack Nova vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2247-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-06-18
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Τι θα παρουσιάσει το Ubuntu το νέο έτος [Ubuntu Phone] <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=314329#p314329>
<pc_magas> Kalispera koinothta
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2248-1: OpenStack Cinder vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2248-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2249-1: OpenStack Heat vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2249-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-06-19
<ChIossif_GR> Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους :-)
<sicretor> Καλημέρααα
<ChIossif_GR> :-)
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2250-1: Thunderbird vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2250-1/>
<gohsa> kalispera
<Bagelis> Καλησπέρα , μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει να αφαιρέσω από την εκκίνηση τα Ubuntu Mem test κτλπ και να αφήσω μόνο το Ubuntu και το Windows 7 ??
#ubuntu-gr 2014-06-20
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2252-1: Linux kernel (EC2) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2252-1/> || USN-2251-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2251-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Τι θα παρουσιάσει το Ubuntu το νέο έτος [Ubuntu Phone] <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=314329#p314329> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Το Ubuntu One ΚΑΤΑΡΓΕΙΤΑΙ <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=313396#p313396> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re
<tol1ss> kalispera
<Junka> hi
<tol1ss> ligi boithia parakalo!!!!
<Junka> !ask tol1ss
<Junka> !ask | tol1ss
<lubotu3> tol1ss: Παρακαλούμε μην ρωτάτε για να κάνετε μια ερώτηση, απλά ρωτήστε αυτό που θέλετε σε λίγες γραμμές ώστε να είναι ευανάγνωστο. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει την απάντηση θα σας απαντήσει. :)
<tol1ss> :)
<tol1ss> adobe flash gia ubuntu 14.10????
<Junka> !flash
<lubotu3> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<tol1ss> thanks!!!
<LoganL> Junka, esu evales 14.10?
<Junka> no
<LoganL> flrs
<Junka> floros?
<Black_Horseman> hola
<Mpampis> kerato, ti kaneis ?
<kerato> ela mpampi vlepw mundial
#ubuntu-gr 2014-06-21
<ChIossif_GR> Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους :-)
#ubuntu-gr 2014-06-22
<LoganL> ou
#ubuntu-gr 2015-06-15
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328869#p328869> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Jonathan Riddell forced out of Kubuntu <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328810#p328810> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Dell - How to install 
<SugarMan> καλησπέρα. προσπαθω να κανω εγγραφη. το e-mail μου χρησιμοποιειται. Λογικα εχω ξανακάνει παλια αλλα δεν εχω ουτε τον κωδικο ουτε το Username
<kerato> allo email
<kerato> duh
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2645-1: Linux kernel (Vivid HWE) vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2645-1/> || USN-2644-1: Linux kernel (Utopic HWE) vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2644-1/> || USN-2643-1: Linux kernel vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2643-1/> || USN-2642-1: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2642-1/> || USN-2641-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerability <http://w
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2647-1: Linux kernel vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2647-1/> || USN-2646-1: Linux kernel vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2646-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-06-16
<talos-mintgr> wtf! https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=786909
<lubotu3> Debian bug 786909 in chromium "chromium: unconditionally downloads binary blob" [Serious,Fixed]
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2650-1: wpa_supplicant and hostapd vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2650-1/> || USN-2649-1: devscripts vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2649-1/> || USN-2648-1: Aptdaemon vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2648-1/>
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες
#ubuntu-gr 2015-06-17
<Tassos> Καλημέρα! :)
<geothom230> xerei kaneis kanean symbato me ubuntu usb wifi adapter?
<geothom230> se koufous exo pesei
<manos292> kalispera  paidia
<manos292> eimai    araxarios   thello na  matho basikes entoles    asta unbute  uparxei    na  mou dwsete
<manos292> ?
<IanTee> geothom230, se idlers exeis pesei...
<geothom230> IanTee:mallon re file oloi tous einai poli exyperitikoi ti na po
<IanTee> katse
<kerato> synh8ws ta dlink/tp-link douleuoun out of the box
<IanTee>  2001:330d D-Link Corp
<IanTee> auto exw, paizei mia xara sto debian
<IanTee> katse na googlarw na dw pws to len kanonika
<IanTee> D-Link Wireless Nano USB DWA-131
<IanTee> auto :P
<simosx>  geothom230 δεν υπάρχει λίστα διότι αυτά τα πράγματα αλλάζουν συνέχεια. αυτό που κάνεις, είναι να δεις τι προϊόντα υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα και από εκεί να ψάξεις αν λειτουργούν κανονικά στο Ubuntu.
<geothom230> ase tha voleuto me tin optiki ina pou exo sto router tha aporipso to wifi
<geothom230> kai to tapeino mou RJ45 thira
<geothom230> naste kala gia ta tips guys
<IanTee> gg
<geothom230> min protimate realtek se debian or ubuntu mapa einai kai kollane ta xerw apo proto xeri
<geothom230> protimiste allo chipset pou paizei mpala out of the box pou eipate prin
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες
<pc_magas> Kalisperes8
<alexsystemf> kalhspera pc_magas
<pc_magas> Ti nea?
<pc_magas> Vre paides psaxnw atoma gia na symmetasxoume se hackathon
#ubuntu-gr 2015-06-18
<sapios> καλησπερα
<alexpag> καλησπέρα, ποιο πρόγραμμα θα προτείνατε για desktop recording?
<alexpag> τρεχω ubuntu mate 14.04
#ubuntu-gr 2015-06-19
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328869#p328869> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Jonathan Riddell forced out of Kubuntu <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328810#p328810> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Dell - How to install 
<xeirwn> kalispera paides !
#ubuntu-gr 2015-06-20
<miltosk> Καλημερα Σιμο..
<miltosk> ειδα το pm
<miltosk> εχεις λυση για το bootloop?
<miltosk> @simosx Καλημερα
<Tassos> Καλημέρα! :)
<miltosk> εχει κανεις λυση για το bootloop μετα απο αναβαθμιση?
<miltosk> καμια λυση δεν λειτουργει....
<miltosk> ουτε factory reset...
<miltosk> ουτε bootstrap...
<kerato> gia ubuntu phone milas?
<miltosk> ναι
<kerato> a ok
<miltosk> bq e4.5 aquaris
<miltosk> οτι υπαρχει μεχρι στιγμης ως λυση στο askubuntu απετυχε παταγωδως
<miltosk> ειτε recovery mode failed...
<miltosk> ειτε νεο bootloop
<miltosk> εχει κανεις κατι να προτεινει?
<kerato> ..ypomonh?
<miltosk> αυτο κανω απο τοτε που βγηκε η αναθεματισμενη αναβαθμιση...
<simosx> miltosk, καλημέρα!
<miltosk> καλημερα
<miltosk> περιμενω τα φωτα σου!!!
<miltosk> ουτε απο το bq support πηρα ακομα απαντηση...
<miltosk> το ticket μου εμεινε αναπαντητο
<simosx> miltosk, βασικά ρωτάω τώρα στο #ubuntu-touch και θα κάνω αναμετάδοση.
<simosx> Αν θέλεις, μπορείς να μπεις και εσύ εκεί.
<simosx> miltosk, έχεις κοντά σου υπολογιστή με Ubuntu αυτή τη στιγμή;
<miltosk> ναι
<miltosk> παντα σε ubuntu :-;
<simosx> ;-)
<euclid> pedia kalispera !
<euclid> exo ena external seagate hdd usb 3.0 to ubuntu 14.04 den mpori meta apo safely remove na ton klisi. Ine kapio bug ? Kseri kanis ?
#ubuntu-gr 2015-06-21
<PanV> Geia sas, hrtha edw gia ena xeirhsthrio Turbo-X Amer
<PanV> Guys I need help
<PanV> My right joystick of a remote doesnt work right
<PanV> Opa lathos chat :P
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2646-2: Linux kernel regression <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2646-2/> || USN-2644-2: Linux kernel (Utopic HWE) regression <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2644-2/> || USN-2643-2: Linux kernel regression <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2643-2/> || USN-2642-2: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) regression <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2642-2/> || USN-2641-2: Linux kernel (OMAP4) regression <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2641-
#ubuntu-gr 2016-06-20
<pc_magas> Καλημέρα κομπάροοι
<kerato> huh
<pmaxk> hi
#ubuntu-gr 2016-06-21
<dorei> prepei na kanw restart otan allazw ta groups se ena xrhsth? :S
<robopal> nai
<dorei> WTF?!?! really?
<dorei> den me trollareis e? :S
<robopal> oxi to pc restart
<robopal> to login shell
<robopal> gia na douleuei swsta
<robopal> praktika einai pio eukolo na kaneis restart to pc vasika, sta desktop pou exoume spiti
<robopal> who cares
<dorei> poio login shell?
<dorei> den yparxei login shell
<dorei> yparxei auto to gnome ektroma
<dorei> http://superuser.com/questions/272061/reload-a-linux-users-group-assignments-without-logging-out
<robopal> stin epoxi mou...
<robopal> i diki mou apantisi einai h swsth
<robopal> na kaneis restart.
<dorei> e kai to accepted answer doulevei
<dorei> molis to checkara
#ubuntu-gr 2016-06-22
<Esta> γιατί όταν προσπαθώ να συνδεθώ με ssh μου βγάζει "bad port"
<Esta> ?
<Esta> έχω αλλάξει την πόρτα στην 56534  και κάνω σύνδεσω ως ssh -p 56534 user@host
#ubuntu-gr 2016-06-24
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρα.
<pc_magas> Πααίδες έχω ένα θεματάκκι με το eclipse και το php developer tools. Οι ποληροφορίες είναι στην φωτό: http://imagebin.ubuntu-gr.org/files/1466782532.png
<pc_magas> Ok evala tin neoteri ekdosi kai ysixasa
<robopal> pos apenergopoiw ti mpara tou menu sto 2o monitor?
#ubuntu-gr 2016-06-25
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες
#ubuntu-gr 2016-06-26
<ChrisGR> hi all
#ubuntu-gr 2017-06-20
<Black_Horseman> .
#ubuntu-gr 2017-06-21
<history> οποιος σας γαμα γαυρος ειναι ρε
<Black_Horseman> kalws ton pelati
<Black_Horseman> ftou
<jemadux> γεια σου τζον
<Black_Horseman> ela jemadux
<Black_Horseman> ti kaneis man?
#ubuntu-gr 2018-06-18
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα! :)
#ubuntu-gr 2018-06-21
<bolddroid> ,,δοση δο
<bolddroid> μενος κορβά
<bolddroid> ρομυλυς
<bolddroid> σεαντρον
<bolddroid> αι
<andreas_> kalispera
<andreas_> einai kaneis edw?
#ubuntu-gr 2018-06-22
<Tas-sos> Χαιρετώ! :)
#ubuntu-gr 2018-06-23
<Tas-sos> έχει ασχοληθεί κανείς σας παιδιά με το «Ethereum» ;
<Tas-sos> έχει ασχοληθεί κανείς σας παιδιά με το «Ethereum» ;
#ubuntu-gr 2018-06-24
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα παιδιά! :)
<Tas-sos> Χρόνια πολλά.
<Tas-sos> Έχει ασχοληθεί κανείς με το Ethereum και τυχόν με smart contracts ;
<Tas-sos> παιδιά, επειδή θα πάω σε μια παρουσίαση και χρειάζεται να παρουσιάσω από το laptop μου,
<Tas-sos> μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε με την εγκατάσταση των οδηγών NVIDA, διότι ειδάλλως δεν δίνει εικόνα μέσω HDMI.. :(
<Tas-sos> δυστηχώς οι ανοιχτοί οδηγοί δεν λειτουργούν καλά στην μετάδωση μέσω HDMI.. :(
<Tas-sos> συγκεκριμένα έχω γράψει αναλυτικά το πρόβλημα μου εδώ : https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=33280
<Tas-sos> αλλά δυστηχώς δεν έχω βρει ακόμη ακρή.. :/ - μόνο που πλέον το χρειάζομαι -
#ubuntu-gr 2019-06-21
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα μάγκες! :)
<Tas-sos> Κανένα νέο ρε μάγκες;
#ubuntu-gr 2019-06-22
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα! :)
<Tas-sos> Έχει γράψει κανείς κανονικές εκφράσεις σε GJS ?
<Tas-sos> είναι έστω κανένα ζωντανό zompie εδώ ; :P
#ubuntu-gr 2019-06-23
<poutsa> fuck you
<poutsa> re
<poutsa> oloi koimounte oi malakes edw mesa
<poutsa> xaxaxa
<poutsa> oneireuonte mhtsotakh
<poutsa> :D
<poutsa> :P
<poutsa> :P
<poutsa> ANTE GAMHSOU RE MALAKA
<poutsa> ANTE GAMHSOU RE MALAKA
<poutsa> ANTE GAMHSOU RE MALAKA
<poutsa> ANTE GAMHSOU RE MALAKA
<poutsa> ANTE GAMHSOU RE MALAKA
<poutsa> ANTE GAMHSOU RE MALAKAANTE GAMHSOU RE MALAKAANTE GAMHSOU RE MALAKAANTE GAMHSOU RE MALAKAANTE GAMHSOU RE MALAKAANTE GAMHSOU RE MALAKAANTE GAMHSOU RE MALAKA
<poutsa> ANTE GAMHSOU RE MALAKA
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά! :)
#ubuntu-gr 2020-06-15
<psydruid> η ενότητα είναι νεκρή :)
